# Embassy houses around the world



## Corvinus (Dec 8, 2010)

Belgian embassy in Budapest, Hungary


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Malaysian Embassies*
Washington DC

Malaysian MARA office, Washington DC by  A R Ghazali, on Flickr

Tokyo


Embassy of Malaysia in Tokyo by CLF, on Flickr

Ottawa

Malaysia2 by AlexRustlewood, on Flickr

Canberra

Canberra - - Malaysian Embassy by Stimpz, on Flickr

London

London, Belgravia Square (northeast side) by marc_vie, on Flickr


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Belgian embassy, Tokyo









http://www.flickr.com/photos/yves_leterme/4505374393/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Corvinus (Dec 8, 2010)

Greek embassy in Den Haag (NL):










Cuban embassy in Den Haag:










Photos taken in April 2012


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

*Royal Thai Embassy, Manama, Bahrain *










*Royal Thai Embassy, Phnom Penh, Cambodia *


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

*Royal Thai Embassy, Singapore *



















*Royal Thai Embassy, Washington DC, USA *


















*Royal Thai Embassy, Moscow, Russia *


----------

